
My New Router Told Me I Was Hacked - simonebrunozzi
https://onezero.medium.com/i-bought-a-new-router-it-told-me-i-was-hacked-fb141930dd22
======
bradknowles
With respect, I think the author of this article has learned the wrong lesson
about NAS devices.

Yes, when you discover your systems are compromised, the first thing to do is
to take them offline and fix them. But you need to keep your utility devices
online for them to be useful, and putting everything in the cloud is not the
right solution unless you’ve looked at all the security risks of doing so. And
all the risks of losing everything you’ve got in the cloud because your cloud
provider has a hiccup. Or if your cloud provider is compromised.

I’m willing to trust some selected cloud providers to store my private data,
but only as the off-site backup. And only if the content has been at least
double encrypted before it has left my systems. And even then, I will keep
high “Chinese walls” between those cloud backups and everything else I do
online.

------
haspoken
[http://archive.is/Eb4OK](http://archive.is/Eb4OK)

